# Jake Bowen's got an even more shred-tastic Ibanez LACS RGA



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 7, 2018)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=708789662785660&set=pcb.708789846118975&type=3&theater







My new Ibanez LA Custom Shop arrived today, 27 fret RGA with my DiMarzio Titan in the bridge and DiMarzio Cruiser in the neck. I absolutely love this guitar, big thanks to Tak and Mike Orrigo for building such a sick machine. Come to Fear The Riff Expo on August 11th in Brooklyn NY to check it out in person!


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Aug 7, 2018)

it would have been perfection with a chrome bridge.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Aug 7, 2018)

That thing is disgusting, KB is right tho


----------



## Albake21 (Aug 7, 2018)

Oh my..... see Ibanez, see what happens when you still make the RGA. I don't get why Ibanez is so blind with their line. They need to make Prestige RGAs again. I'd pay a lot of money for a Prestige version of this exact guitar.


----------



## noise in my mind (Aug 7, 2018)

No floyd, he finally learned lol jk.


----------



## xzacx (Aug 7, 2018)

KnightBrolaire said:


> it would have been perfection with a chrome bridge.


Chrome Floyd that is.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Aug 7, 2018)

xzacx said:


> Chrome Floyd that is.







accept the almighty hardtail into your life, filthy tremolo loving scum


----------



## AC.Lin (Aug 7, 2018)

Albake21 said:


> Oh my..... see Ibanez, see what happens when you still make the RGA. I don't get why Ibanez is so blind with their line. They need to make Prestige RGAs again. I'd pay a lot of money for a Prestige version of this exact guitar.


My thought exactly.
I wish they would make Prestige RGAs, but also do MORE 7 string guitars with 26.5"/27" neck instead of that annoying 25.5". And not only for the RGDs, but for the RGAs and RGs aswell.


----------



## narad (Aug 7, 2018)

The Bowen LACS that Misha would order.

But yea - no one is asking what that case is?


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Aug 7, 2018)

Apparently the "C" in "LACS" stands for "Caparison" in this case.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Aug 7, 2018)

Daddy like. 

So...do these guys buy these from LACS or are they just the coolest freebie ever?


----------



## Steinmetzify (Aug 7, 2018)

KnightBrolaire said:


> accept the almighty hardtail into your life, filthy tremolo loving scum



I spit beer all over my keyboard ya filthy animal.


----------



## FitRocker33 (Aug 7, 2018)

Seems like the beginning of the rise of the Hardtail Rebel Alliance!


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Aug 7, 2018)

FitRocker33 said:


> Seems like the beginning of the rise of the Hardtail Rebel Alliance!


when do I get to hang out with ewoks?


----------



## Steinmetzify (Aug 7, 2018)

FitRocker33 said:


> Seems like the beginning of the rise of the Hardtail Rebel Alliance!



Hear ye! Hear ye!

This meeting of the HRA will now come to order....

First order of business is getting that guitar loaded up as a production model. Then, bringing back all the RGA121s. THEN, we'll take over the world. 

Good meeting.

Meeting adjourned. Get out there and do eet.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Aug 7, 2018)

cool! 
finally a guitar that isn't black or white! 
curious as to why Jake decided to go for a 27 fret guitar, perhaps needs it for a new song or something?


----------



## Vyn (Aug 7, 2018)

KnightBrolaire said:


> accept the almighty hardtail into your life, filthy tremolo loving scum



You are most definitely entitled to free speech, as am I to tell you that you're wrong #tremMasterRace 

Killer design though!


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Aug 7, 2018)

Vyn said:


> You are most definitely entitled to free speech, as am I to tell you that you're wrong #tremMasterRace
> 
> Killer design though!


Them be fightin words round these parts boiii
#hardtail4life #DEUSVULT #hardtailcrusade


----------



## Albake21 (Aug 7, 2018)

#tremMasterRace


----------



## FitRocker33 (Aug 7, 2018)

#Trems4Snowflakes


----------



## Steinmetzify (Aug 7, 2018)

Any chance of getting this done as a special run somewhere?


----------



## secretpizza (Aug 7, 2018)

AkiraSpectrum said:


> cool!
> finally a guitar that isn't black or white!
> curious as to why Jake decided to go for a 27 fret guitar, perhaps needs it for a new song or something?



I saw that last year they were adding Mile Zero off PII to the set list, and Jake plays the solo, which requires a 27 fret guitar if you’re tuned to Drop C. When he played it on the standard Ibanez JBM he just kind of altered the last part of the solo that uses the 24th fret. Could be related to that?


----------



## secretpizza (Aug 7, 2018)

Posted in duplicate, sorry


----------



## Lemonbaby (Aug 8, 2018)

Nice, but two humbuckers are the way to go...


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 8, 2018)

steinmetzify said:


> Any chance of getting this done as a special run somewhere?



You'd have to find a dealer willing to put the order in.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Aug 8, 2018)

Lemonbaby said:


> Nice, but two humbuckers are the way to go...



The Cruiser is technically a humbucker.


----------



## couverdure (Aug 8, 2018)

This thread is acting like Jake finally using a fixed bridge is a new thing. He already got a Hipshot bridge on his new 7-string white JBM many months ago, and this one might become a new production model soon (though knowing Ibanez, they might use their own Gibraltar Standard II bridge instead of the Hipshot).


----------



## Lemonbaby (Aug 8, 2018)

That new white model looks great, let's hope it's going to available for the masses.



Bloody_Inferno said:


> The Cruiser is technically a humbucker.


Obviously - but they don't look like humbuckers.


----------



## narad (Aug 8, 2018)

(seriously though I need to know who makes this case)


----------



## lurè (Aug 8, 2018)

It's basically his guitar for Mile Zero , just like Mark and Misha have an Aristides and a Jackson with a Floyd just for Motormouth.
That's the final form of GAS I want to reach.


----------



## Avedas (Aug 8, 2018)

Jake convinced them to make him a Caparison for one song I guess lmao


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Aug 8, 2018)

narad said:


> (seriously though I need to know who makes this case)


Me too. 
Also, I guess LACS must charge these guys for these builds, free would probably only work if they advertised the shit out of them once they were built. Which LACS doesn't seem to do, ie; its not much of a marketing apparatus so much as an artist-relations customizer. 
But then again, it IS Ibanez......


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Aug 8, 2018)

OOOOOO gimme. I want it


----------



## Vyn (Aug 8, 2018)

The906 said:


> Me too.
> Also, I guess LACS must charge these guys for these builds, free would probably only work if they advertised the shit out of them once they were built. Which LACS doesn't seem to do, ie; its not much of a marketing apparatus so much as an artist-relations customizer.
> But then again, it IS Ibanez......



I'm probably wrong here but I wouldn't be surprised if there were artist tiers within LACS like normal Ibanez endorsements - first one is a discount, second one is a bigger discount and the third one is a number of free guitars per X timeframe. Of course there's technically a 4th - if someone like Vai asked for a few additional JEMs the answer would be "Sure, how many?"


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 8, 2018)

Vyn said:


> I'm probably wrong here but I wouldn't be surprised if there were artist tiers within LACS like normal Ibanez endorsements - first one is a discount, second one is a bigger discount and the third one is a number of free guitars per X timeframe. Of course there's technically a 4th - if someone like Vai asked for a few additional JEMs the answer would be "Sure, how many?"



Every artist contract is different, and that doesn't just go for LACS.


----------



## possumkiller (Aug 8, 2018)

Dude! That would be my perfect guitar if it just had a lo pro and 24 frets and 2 normal size humbuckers and a maple fretboard and gold hardware and gloss black paint and an RR body style with a non reverse esp pointy headstock.


----------



## prlgmnr (Aug 8, 2018)

possumkiller said:


> Dude! That would be my perfect guitar if it just had a lo pro and 24 frets and 2 normal size humbuckers and a maple fretboard and gold hardware and gloss black paint and an RR body style with a non reverse esp pointy headstock.


I look forward to seeing what comes out of your custom shop


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Aug 8, 2018)

prlgmnr said:


> I look forward to seeing what comes out of your custom shop



He's playing on the trope of members on here saying something like that on other's NGDs and adjusting their builds to their own preferences


----------



## prlgmnr (Aug 8, 2018)

Jonathan20022 said:


> He's playing on the trope of members on here saying something like that on other's NGDs and adjusting their builds to their own preferences


right, the latest iteration of which has led to a guy deciding to open his own custom shop, do keep up


----------



## possumkiller (Aug 8, 2018)

Jonathan20022 said:


> He's playing on the trope of members


Pervert...


----------



## I play music (Aug 8, 2018)

As someone not really using his neck pickup I would love to see this idea of extra frets _without the bridge being moved or some extra goofy super-access cutout _on more guitars.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Aug 8, 2018)

I play music said:


> As someone not really using his neck pickup I would love to see this idea of extra frets _without the bridge being moved or some extra goofy super-access cutout _on more guitars.


----------



## soldierkahn (Aug 8, 2018)

AC.Lin said:


> My thought exactly.
> I wish they would make Prestige RGAs, but also do MORE 7 string guitars with 26.5"/27" neck instead of that annoying 25.5". And not only for the RGDs, but for the RGAs and RGs aswell.



This. yes! Also, is this LACS 27" with 27 frets, or standard scale?


----------



## I play music (Aug 8, 2018)

Jonathan20022 said:


>


Yes, that's what I meant with _extra goofy super-access cutout ;-)_


----------



## SDMFVan (Aug 8, 2018)

I wonder what's up with the horn cutouts? That ruins it for me, I'm a big fan of the normal RGA horns.


----------



## Albake21 (Aug 8, 2018)

SDMFVan said:


> I wonder what's up with the horn cutouts? That ruins it for me, I'm a big fan of the normal RGA horns.


That is the normal RGA horns as of 2010. But I agree, I much prefer the ones on the RGA121/321.


----------



## SDMFVan (Aug 8, 2018)

Albake21 said:


> That is the normal RGA horns as of 2010. But I agree, I much prefer the ones on the RGA121/321.



No, these are like a weird combo of the two versions. Look at Jake's next to the 2018 models.


----------



## A-Branger (Aug 8, 2018)

Jonathan20022 said:


> He's playing on the trope of members on here saying something like that on other's NGDs and adjusting their builds to their own preferences


...just get an used prestige bro


----------



## Albake21 (Aug 8, 2018)

SDMFVan said:


> No, these are like a weird combo of the two versions. Look at Jake's next to the 2018 models.
> View attachment 63197
> 
> View attachment 63198


Oh wow.... I didn't even notice it until you pointed it out. I don't know I kinda like Jake's version better than the current one. Still prefer the original the best though.


----------



## StevenC (Aug 8, 2018)

SDMFVan said:


> No, these are like a weird combo of the two versions. Look at Jake's next to the 2018 models.
> View attachment 63197
> 
> View attachment 63198


Looks like a less extreme version of the best RGA carve: the Chris Broderick carve


----------



## soldierkahn (Aug 8, 2018)

Albake21 said:


> That is the normal RGA horns as of 2010. But I agree, I much prefer the ones on the RGA121/321.



Ive been hearing this alot lately, what is it about the new shape that you dont like? Is it just the bevels on the horns? If you dont mind me asking, why do you not like the newer bevels?


----------



## soldierkahn (Aug 8, 2018)

Albake21 said:


> Oh wow.... I didn't even notice it until you pointed it out. I don't know I kinda like Jake's version better than the current one. Still prefer the original the best though.



i JUST noticed that too, the bevels on this one are even different from the current "typical" RGA horns..... wow! Good eye dude!


----------



## Kaura (Aug 8, 2018)

Really digging the (idea of a) single-coil in the neck. Now we just need to get people start using single-coils in the bridge and the single-coil revolution is ready. SINGE-COILS 4 LYFE!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 8, 2018)

Kaura said:


> Really digging the (idea of a) single-coil in the neck. Now we just need to get people start using single-coils in the bridge and the single-coil revolution is ready. SINGE-COILS 4 LYFE!



Well for one it's more of a humbucker. 

And also it's not the first time this has been done. 






















So unfortunately I doubt we'll have any single coil revolution.


----------



## Jake (Aug 8, 2018)

Honestly if they actually do a production run of these (or the white one) like Jake teased on instagram my wallet is in big trouble. 

My JBM100 is perfect and this would just make things even better.


----------



## soldierkahn (Aug 8, 2018)

Jake said:


> Honestly if they actually do a production run of these (or the white one) like Jake teased on instagram my wallet is in big trouble.
> 
> My JBM100 is perfect and this would just make things even better.



Im hoping for a Prestige 7string version of the JBM100, would be nice to have a matching 7 to the JBM100. *shrugs* Guess I just gotta wait  or make my own lol


----------



## narad (Aug 8, 2018)

StevenC said:


> Looks like a less extreme version of the best RGA carve: the Chris Broderick carve



Yea, both LACSes have contours that totally change how you perceive the horns compared to production RGAs. In some ways, much closer to the Solar guitars Ola sig stuff:


----------



## Vyn (Aug 8, 2018)

narad said:


> Yea, both LACSes have contours that totally change how you perceive the horns compared to production RGAs. In some ways, much closer to the Solar guitars Ola sig stuff:



That was my first though, "I haven't seen that Solar before" xD


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Aug 8, 2018)

KnightBrolaire said:


> it would have been perfection with a chrome bridge.


Exactly. Like...why?


Albake21 said:


> #tremMasterRace


And with this guitar, Jake kind of admits that he actually never uses a trem (which we've discussed before here on the forum).


AkiraSpectrum said:


> cool!
> finally a guitar that isn't black or white!
> curious as to why *Jake* decided [....]


No, no. Let's be honest. This is Misha's guitar. If it wasn't for Misha, Jake wouldn't have gotten this. 

Aside from that, watch Mark Holcomb pop up with a matching blue PRS now. They can be the next Blue Man Group. Maybe that can be Periphery's next gimmick so that they can cut out the social media immaturity gimmick that they've been running with lately.


----------



## Crash Dandicoot (Aug 8, 2018)

Looks killer, very tasty specs. 27 fret + slanted single is for gentlemen.

Needs a lo-pro, though


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Aug 8, 2018)

Emperor Guillotine said:


> Exactly. Like...why?
> And with this guitar, Jake kind of admits that he actually never uses a trem (which we've discussed before here on the forum).
> No, no. Let's be honest. This is Misha's guitar. If it wasn't for Misha, Jake wouldn't have gotten this.
> 
> Aside from that, watch Mark Holcomb pop up with a matching blue PRS now. They can be the next Blue Man Group. Maybe that can be Periphery's next gimmick so that they can cut out the social media immaturity gimmick that they've been running with lately.


you'd think since it's LACS they could source a chrome hipshot bridge, though I did see a post of his earlier LACS hardtail, which also had a black hipshot on it so it must be intentional....
https://www.instagram.com/p/BcDWY-8jksP/?hl=en&taken-by=jakeperiphery


----------



## wedge_destroyer (Aug 8, 2018)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Well for one it's more of a humbucker.
> 
> And also it's not the first time this has been done.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the GAS. I thought I had it handled to ebay I go.


----------



## Djentlyman (Aug 8, 2018)

Avedas said:


> Jake convinced them to make him a Caparison for one song I guess lmao







Jake used to play Caparison in the early Periphery days.


----------



## Vyn (Aug 8, 2018)

Djentlyman said:


> Jake used to play Caparison in the early Periphery days.




Holy shit that's old


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Aug 8, 2018)

Djentlyman said:


>


Holy shit, boys aged fast.

But, pause, anyone else remember how ripped Alex Bois was? The dude could LIFT.


----------



## Soya (Aug 8, 2018)

Emperor Guillotine said:


> And with this guitar, Jake kind of admits that he actually never uses a trem (which we've discussed before here on the forum).



Jake has always said that he doesn't use a trem? His trem has always been fixed on his Ibanez guitars, he said its comfortable and he likes the fine tuners.


----------



## bulb (Aug 8, 2018)

Emperor Guillotine said:


> Exactly. Like...why?
> And with this guitar, Jake kind of admits that he actually never uses a trem (which we've discussed before here on the forum).
> No, no. Let's be honest. This is Misha's guitar. If it wasn't for Misha, Jake wouldn't have gotten this.
> 
> Aside from that, watch Mark Holcomb pop up with a matching blue PRS now. They can be the next Blue Man Group. Maybe that can be Periphery's next gimmick so that they can cut out the social media immaturity gimmick that they've been running with lately.



Your life must be pretty sad for you to be that salty.

I hope things get better for ya pal, keep your head up!


----------



## Albake21 (Aug 8, 2018)

soldierkahn said:


> Ive been hearing this alot lately, what is it about the new shape that you dont like? Is it just the bevels on the horns? If you dont mind me asking, why do you not like the newer bevels?


I'm not too sure what it is about those horns. I feel like it might look a little cheap looking to me.


----------



## Albake21 (Aug 8, 2018)

Emperor Guillotine said:


> Holy shit, boys aged fast.
> 
> But, pause, anyone else _realize_ how ripped Alex Bois _still is_? The dude can LIFT.


Jokes aside the dude is still in amazing shape lol


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Aug 8, 2018)

bulb said:


> Your life must be pretty sad for you to be that salty.
> 
> I hope things get better for ya pal, keep your head up!


Nothing that I said was salty but instead rather sweet. And my life is great right now. Thanks for the sentiment.

Learn the humor, pal... Learn the humor...

I'm just having fun with it.


----------



## BTS (Aug 9, 2018)

I really i like this Lacs. Damn. Grats Jake (if he is reading)

Ive always wanted an ibanez... and if Jake gets a sig out with the reverse headstock and hipsot in this blue... but preferably the white one for me (maybe with a baked maple board??!) Then i think ill have to pick that up!! (Probably instead of the ht6 ... ;p)

ALSO: make it a prestige pls Jake...


----------



## BTS (Aug 9, 2018)

Also... anyone know specs -body wood - on this? In the one of the last gear run downs i think Jake mentioned he was trialling alder (or maybe basswood) instead of mahogany....


----------



## narad (Aug 9, 2018)

Emperor Guillotine said:


> Nothing that I said was salty but instead rather sweet. And my life is great right now. Thanks for the sentiment.
> 
> Learn the humor, pal... Learn the humor...
> 
> I'm just having fun with it.



Dude's selling so much life advice, he should have a vendor account.


----------



## teqnick (Aug 9, 2018)

So fucking good. So so good.


----------



## A-Branger (Aug 9, 2018)

Naah I like it with black hardware. And for those wondering why not chrome. Well because theres no chrome on the guitar. A chrome bridge would stick out way more than black. Havent you guys notice the tinners and pickups are more into brushed nickel/satin/grey kinda thing. Theres no bling on them yo


----------



## Avedas (Aug 9, 2018)

A-Branger said:


> Naah I like it with black hardware. And for those wondering why not chrome. Well because theres no chrome on the guitar. A chrome bridge would stick out way more than black. Havent you guys notice the tinners and pickups are more into brushed nickel/satin/grey kinda thing. Theres no bling on them yo


Yep, chrome would be the wrong choice for sure. Would just make the other hardware look dirty or something.


----------



## I play music (Aug 9, 2018)

narad said:


> Yea, both LACSes have contours that totally change how you perceive the horns compared to production RGAs. In some ways, much closer to the Solar guitars Ola sig stuff:


As much as I love the new Jake guitar, the contours on this Chris Broderick guitar simply look best!


----------



## Flappydoodle (Aug 9, 2018)

narad said:


> Dude's selling so much life advice, he should have a vendor account.



Step 1, have a rich dad


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 9, 2018)

Can we just talk about the guitar?


----------



## Viginez (Aug 9, 2018)

probably the first ibanez ever with a slanted fretboard end
nice


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 9, 2018)

Viginez said:


> probably the first ibanez ever with a slanted fretboard end
> nice



Aside from the fanned fret models, the old Artfield stuff had a slanted fretboard end on guitars with more than 24 frets.


----------



## cip 123 (Aug 9, 2018)

Am I the only one thinking that it looks like an absolute B*tch to actually use those higher frets?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 9, 2018)

cip 123 said:


> Am I the only one thinking that it looks like an absolute B*tch to actually use those higher frets?



Depends on the use. I could see potentially some issues if they were to be played normally, but if they're just going to be tapped occasionally, it's not an issue. 

It could also be that they'd be used seldom enough that it wasn't worth wrecking the look of the guitar for a tiny bit more access. 

As others have posted, Ibanez isn't afraid to hollow out the cutaway in its entirety if that's desired.


----------



## narad (Aug 9, 2018)

cip 123 said:


> Am I the only one thinking that it looks like an absolute B*tch to actually use those higher frets?



Well if it's doable on a Horus (24.75") it should be much more doable here.

Still, the whole band is playing to a backing track bass. If it's truly a guitar made for one note of one song (not heard any confirmation on that from Jake, seems like a stretch), might as well just add that note to the backing track...


----------



## cip 123 (Aug 9, 2018)

narad said:


> Well if it's doable on a Horus (24.75") it should be much more doable here.
> 
> Still, the whole band is playing to a backing track bass. If it's truly a guitar made for one note of one song (not heard any confirmation on that from Jake, seems like a stretch), might as well just add that note to the backing track...



More just the amount of wood in the way even with that scoop, a horus doesn't look to have that problem. The RGA still looks like you're gonna have to stretch a bit.


----------



## Viginez (Aug 9, 2018)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Aside from the fanned fret models, the old Artfield stuff had a slanted fretboard end on guitars with more than 24 frets.


but not with a slanted pickup in combination ;-)


----------



## StevenC (Aug 9, 2018)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Can we just talk about the guitar?


Maybe when we get to the bottom of who made the case.


----------



## narad (Aug 9, 2018)

StevenC said:


> Maybe when we get to the bottom of who made the case.



A guy posts a pic of some crazy cool new case and everyone's obsessing over how to hit some annoyingly high note on guitar.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Aug 9, 2018)

StevenC said:


> Maybe when we get to the bottom of who made the case.



are we sure its not the MR500C?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 9, 2018)

StevenC said:


> Maybe when we get to the bottom of who made the case.





narad said:


> A guy posts a pic of some crazy cool new case and everyone's obsessing over how to hit some annoyingly high note on guitar.



Wait, for real? I thought you were joking. 



The906 said:


> are we sure its not the MR500C?


----------



## lurè (Aug 9, 2018)

looks like the case you'd put your compound sniper rifle


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 9, 2018)

lurè said:


> looks like the case you'd put your compound sniper rifle



Yeah, they're definitely coping the look of Pelican and non-guitar SKB stuff.


----------



## R34CH (Aug 9, 2018)

Been looking into a Horus for a while now and finally found one recently in the Platinum (or what they call it) room at a local Guitar Center. Went in and ripped on it a bit but my general conclusion was, "Meh, wish this played more like my RGA121."

Now this comes out and my wallet's like . Almost hope they don't do a run of these to spare me the agony.


----------



## narad (Aug 9, 2018)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Wait, for real? I thought you were joking.



It's an IBANEZ!? Ha, no, not joking -- love the ridges and looked like some cool carbon weave. I'm less excited from the Thomann photos but yea, good to know


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 9, 2018)

narad said:


> It's an IBANEZ!? Ha, no, not joking -- love the ridges and looked like some cool carbon weave. I'm less excited from the Thomann photos but yea, good to know



They seem like decent cases. I thought the handle swivel felt a little cheap, but it's all plastic so I'm sure it'll work and last fine. 

Ibanez has always had great case game. 

I'll stick to my UV1000Cs though.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia (Aug 9, 2018)

narad said:


> Well if it's doable on a Horus (24.75") it should be much more doable here.
> 
> Still, the whole band is playing to a backing track bass. If it's truly a guitar made for one note of one song (not heard any confirmation on that from Jake, seems like a stretch), might as well just add that note to the backing track...



I actually somehow had no idea that the Horus was a 24.75" guitar. Huh. The more you know.
Probably because I've never played one lol 

I dig it, Jake's always had great taste. I'm super excited they're playing Mile Zero live now, been my favorite song of theirs since the day P2 launched. Definitely going to have to try and catch this tour because from my understanding I thought that was never going to happen.

Curious about the change in the inlay. And for whatever reason this guitar looks like it wants a Schaller, is anybody else getting that? Doesn't this just look like a guitar that should have a Hannes bridge?
Hardtail crusade 2k18, deus vult!


----------



## bulb (Aug 9, 2018)

narad said:


> Dude's selling so much life advice, he should have a vendor account.


My life advice is free: Just have fun with it.


----------



## mikernaut (Aug 9, 2018)

I'm not really an "Ibanez" guy, but I love the look of this! Congrats to Jake.


----------



## I play music (Aug 9, 2018)

narad said:


> Still, the whole band is playing to a backing track bass. If it's truly a guitar made for one note of one song (not heard any confirmation on that from Jake, seems like a stretch), might as well just add that note to the backing track...


Really? That's lame if they don't play the bass but use a backing track instead. When I go to a live show I want to see the stuff played live, not from a backing track, that's what people do for clinics in music stores. 
They even have 3 guitarists. Why don't they do it like other bands who just make the least skilled guitarist play bass?  Or does Misha's signature guitar deal with Jackson force him to play the guitar live?


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Aug 9, 2018)

I play music said:


> Really? That's lame if they don't play the bass but use a backing track instead. When I go to a live show I want to see the stuff played live, not from a backing track, that's what people do for clinics in music stores.
> They even have 3 guitarists. Why don't they do it like other bands who just make the least skilled guitarist play bass?  Or does Misha's signature guitar deal with Jackson force him to play the guitar live?


they're only using a backing track because nolly took a break from touring afaik.


----------



## xzacx (Aug 9, 2018)

I just wanna say that I'm thoroughly enjoying what this thread has turned into.


----------



## StevenC (Aug 9, 2018)

I play music said:


> Really? That's lame if they don't play the bass but use a backing track instead. When I go to a live show I want to see the stuff played live, not from a backing track, that's what people do for clinics in music stores.
> They even have 3 guitarists. Why don't they do it like other bands who just make the least skilled guitarist play bass?  Or does Misha's signature guitar deal with Jackson force him to play the guitar live?


It'd be like Anthrax where they guy who writes all the riffs is off to the side not playing those riffs.


----------



## I play music (Aug 9, 2018)

KnightBrolaire said:


> they're only using a backing track because nolly took a break from touring afaik.


Maybe he just didn't have fun with it!


----------



## I play music (Aug 9, 2018)

StevenC said:


> It'd be like Anthrax where they guy who writes all the riffs is off to the side not playing those riffs.


On bass it's the same riffs? 
And I thought that the others wrote just as many riffs but I might be wrong.


----------



## Kaura (Aug 9, 2018)

KnightBrolaire said:


> they're only using a backing track because nolly took a break from touring afaik.



Iirc, they're going to stick with backing track bass. Can't remember the exact reason but I think it was something between not having another mouth to feed in the band and just simply prefering the sound of the backing track.


----------



## TheUnvanquished (Aug 9, 2018)

Yup. I agree with what has already been said. Namely, hardtail = win and that that bridge should have been chrome. Thanks for sharing this. Such a sick axe!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 9, 2018)

KnightBrolaire said:


> they're only using a backing track because nolly took a break from touring afaik.



Nolly left the band. 



I play music said:


> Maybe he just didn't have fun with it!



No joke this was one of the reasons why.


----------



## bulb (Aug 9, 2018)

I play music said:


> Really? That's lame if they don't play the bass but use a backing track instead. When I go to a live show I want to see the stuff played live, not from a backing track, that's what people do for clinics in music stores.
> They even have 3 guitarists. Why don't they do it like other bands who just make the least skilled guitarist play bass?  Or does Misha's signature guitar deal with Jackson force him to play the guitar live?



Damn you kinda have a thing for me, it’s cute. That one was actually pretty solid too!
Keep em comin!


----------



## bulb (Aug 9, 2018)

narad said:


> Well if it's doable on a Horus (24.75") it should be much more doable here.
> 
> Still, the whole band is playing to a backing track bass. If it's truly a guitar made for one note of one song (not heard any confirmation on that from Jake, seems like a stretch), might as well just add that note to the backing track...



1. That’s not how backing tracks work you dummy.

2. Jake didn’t get this guitar to play mile zero. That’s dumb also. 

3. In fact he wrote an ending for the solo that can be played on a 24 fret guitar in Drop C, and will continue to play that.


----------



## bulb (Aug 9, 2018)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Nolly left the band.
> 
> 
> 
> No joke this was one of the reasons why.



Nolly quit touring because he wasn’t having fun with it. And when it came to producing, he was having fun with it. 

The rest should be clear.


----------



## Lemons (Aug 9, 2018)

I have an inside source that told me Nolly was actually kicked out because the stage lights reflecting off his head were starting to distract the other band members during shows.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia (Aug 9, 2018)

bulb said:


> Nolly quit touring because he wasn’t having fun with it. And when it came to producing, he was having fun with it.
> 
> The rest should be clear.



Imagine how great the world would be if this was how all turnover was described.
"Yeah Barbara, we had to let Dave in accounting go. He just wasn't having fun with it. This new kid though, man let me tell you, he is _*really*_ having fun with it."

Cable news, scrolling headline: "Trump Administration faces more turnover as a record number of representatives are simply not having fun with it. This and more at 11."


----------



## FitRocker33 (Aug 9, 2018)

Ummm being in a touring metal band is not a time card punching-water cooler break- copy machine hooligan kinda job...nobody joins a band because it was either that or day labor to pay the bills lmao...it’s most definitely a labor of love , and if you aren’t having fun with it you shouldn’t be doing it because it shows in the music and on stage...


----------



## bulb (Aug 9, 2018)

FitRocker33 said:


> Ummm being in a touring metal band is not a time card punching-water cooler break- copy machine hooligan kinda job...nobody joins a band because it was either that or day labor to pay the bills lmao...it’s most definitely a labor of love , and if you aren’t having fun with it you shouldn’t be doing it because it shows in the music and on stage...



What he said


----------



## narad (Aug 9, 2018)

bulb said:


> 1. That’s not how backing tracks work you dummy.
> 
> 2. Jake didn’t get this guitar to play mile zero. That’s dumb also.
> 
> 3. In fact he wrote an ending for the solo that can be played on a 24 fret guitar in Drop C, and will continue to play that.



Hey, wasn't my conjecture -- just one of the most frequent comments I'm seeing both here and on the FB post. I never thought anyone needed to answer "why" after getting a new guitar / different spec.

The right way to read my post is: he probably didn't get the guitar just for Mile Zero.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Aug 9, 2018)

I play music said:


> They even have 3 guitarists. Why don't they do it like other bands who just make the least skilled guitarist play bass?  Or does Misha's signature guitar deal with Jackson force him to play the guitar live?


DAMN. And ol' Misha is sitting here saying that my comment (made in obvious humor) was salty. It's got nothing on this truth nuke. 


KnightBrolaire said:


> they're only using a backing track because nolly took a break from touring afaik.


Nolly quit the band.


xzacx said:


> I just wanna say that I'm thoroughly enjoying what this thread has turned into.


I second this notion.


StevenC said:


> It'd be like Anthrax where they guy who writes all the riffs is off to the side not playing those riffs.


DAMN (x2). 


I play music said:


> Maybe he just didn't have fun with it!


Accurate assumption.


----------



## cmtd (Aug 9, 2018)

This must be the current thread this week where we all take shots at @bulb?


----------



## FitRocker33 (Aug 9, 2018)

I’m still waiting for the spencer sotelo signature throat enhancement vocal spray. Then we can tease him for marketing products too.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Aug 9, 2018)

cmtd said:


> This must be the current thread this week where we all take shots at @bulb?



Sevenstring always sevenstrings

Love this guitar, wish like hell it’d be produced.


----------



## BTS (Aug 9, 2018)

Yeah... kinda wish it was less a bash bulb, and more of a confirm of the next signature guitar from Jake and more deets on this blue beast thread... but i dont control this stuff!


----------



## Albake21 (Aug 9, 2018)

steinmetzify said:


> Sevenstring always sevenstrings
> 
> Love this guitar, wish like hell it’d be produced.


Well the only hope we have is that Jake ran a poll on his Instagram asking if anyone would want to see this exact guitar as a Ibanez signature production. So it sounds like it's definitely possible if he's asking that.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 9, 2018)

I just know this guitar reminds me of a vintage ESP, so that's always a bonus to me. 







I mean, it's most likely based on a Caparison, but fuck it I prefer ESP.


----------



## bulb (Aug 9, 2018)

narad said:


> Hey, wasn't my conjecture -- just one of the most frequent comments I'm seeing both here and on the FB post. I never thought anyone needed to answer "why" after getting a new guitar / different spec.
> 
> The right way to read my post is: he probably didn't get the guitar just for Mile Zero.



Aw now I feel bad cuz I was just trying to push your buttons. You are right.


----------



## bulb (Aug 9, 2018)

narad said:


> Hey, wasn't my conjecture -- just one of the most frequent comments I'm seeing both here and on the FB post. I never thought anyone needed to answer "why" after getting a new guitar / different spec.
> 
> The right way to read my post is: he probably didn't get the guitar just for Mile Zero.



Aw now I feel bad cuz I was just trying to push your buttons. You are right.


----------



## bulb (Aug 9, 2018)

steinmetzify said:


> Sevenstring always sevenstrings
> 
> Love this guitar, wish like hell it’d be produced.



Nah that’s just sevenstring for ya. Used to be well supported here in my dreams of being a pro musician, then my band and businesses saw success, and now I’m an easy target.

If you check out my posts chronologically you might even be able to pinpoint when people turned hahah.

At any rate, been posting here for over a decade, figure it can’t hurt to keep at it!


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Aug 9, 2018)

yeah because people turning on you has nothing to do with you mostly coming here to shill your products


----------



## Decapitated (Aug 9, 2018)

My goodness. That Ibanez is sooo freaking cool. Do want.


----------



## narad (Aug 9, 2018)

bulb said:


> Aw now I feel bad cuz I was just trying to push your buttons. You are right.



And I feel bad because I wake up to see I turned the thread to shit just from off-hand mentioning the bass situation, which I thought was a) nothing new, and b.) not a big deal.


----------



## bulb (Aug 9, 2018)

FitRocker33 said:


> I’m still waiting for the spencer sotelo signature





KnightBrolaire said:


> yeah because people turning on you has nothing to do with you mostly coming here to shill your products



Buy my Jake Bowen Ibanez NOW!


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Aug 9, 2018)

bulb said:


> Buy my Jake Bowen Ibanez NOW!


only if you sign it "just have fun with it"


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Aug 10, 2018)

Yikers guys.


----------



## prlgmnr (Aug 10, 2018)

Has anyone heard of the concept of not dignifying something with a response? Might be worth giving it a whirl. Just have fun with it etc.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Aug 10, 2018)

Albake21 said:


> Well the only hope we have is that Jake ran a poll on his Instagram asking if anyone would want to see this exact guitar as a Ibanez signature production. So it sounds like it's definitely possible if he's asking that.


Yay! Another overpriced, Indonesian-made Premium model loaded with quality control issues.


HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I just know this guitar reminds me of a vintage ESP, so that's always a bonus to me.
> 
> I mean, it's most likely based on a Caparison, but fuck it I prefer ESP.


Ditto. As soon as I saw this, I immediately thought of the old ESP M-II Customs (the super rare ones from the early to mid 90s), ESP M-II Deluxes, and the old ESP Mirages. With that said, I think that is what Caparison designs were based off of.


bulb said:


> Nah that’s just sevenstring for ya. Used to be well supported here in my dreams of being a pro musician, then my band and businesses saw success, and now I’m an easy target.


Nah, mate. I'm starting to think that the issue is your behavior and how you act across the forums and on social media and the fact that you're becoming known for acting like an immature child in a 30-something year-old man's body (especially on Facebook from what I've seen and heard from random people so many times now).






I thought that "trolling" culture ended or got shoved back into its own corner of the Internet. Guess I was wrong. I guess you're "just having fun with it".


KnightBrolaire said:


> yeah because people turning on you has nothing to do with you mostly coming here to shill your products


This too.

I get it. Business is business. Products need to sell so that you can pay your bills. But no one wants to have annoying shill attempts spammed at them ("Buy my stuff and just have fun with it!") and no one wants to be treated like just another potential dollar in your pocket.


prlgmnr said:


> Has anyone heard of the concept of not dignifying something with a response? Might be worth giving it a whirl. Just have fun with it etc.


And this is probably the best route to take.

> "Hey, look at me! Acknowledge me!"
> *ignore*


----------



## lurè (Aug 10, 2018)

you're telling me that "Asking for a Friend" isn't the name of the band?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 10, 2018)

Emperor Guillotine said:


> Ditto. As soon as I saw this, I immediately thought of the old ESP M-II Customs (the super rare ones from the early to mid 90s), ESP M-II Deluxes, and the old ESP Mirages. With that said, I think that is what Caparison designs were based off of.



You're thinking Jackson. The founders of Caparison worked at the Japanese division of Jackson/Charvel in the 90's. 

Interestingly enough, ESP was fond of copying Jackson (and just about everyone else), so you're not wrong when you see similarities there.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Aug 10, 2018)

MaxOfMetal said:


> You're thinking Jackson. The founders of Caparison worked at the Japanese division of Jackson/Charvel in the 90's.
> 
> Interestingly enough, ESP was fond of copying Jackson (and just about everyone else), so you're not wrong when you see similarities there.


THAT'S RIGHT! Thank you, Max! I knew it was a pre-existing company's design division that got in on the ground floor of Caparison with Itaru Kanno. I just couldn't remember which company. (Figured ESP since ESP = Japan, pretty much.)

The Jackson Falcon Custom guitars were the Horus prototypes. And barely anything changed about the design when Itaru launched the Horus model under his new brand.


----------



## narad (Aug 10, 2018)

Emperor Guillotine said:


> THAT'S RIGHT! Thank you, Max! I knew it was a pre-existing company's design division that got in on the ground floor of Caparison with Itaru Kanno. I just couldn't remember which company. (Figured ESP since ESP = Japan, pretty much.)
> 
> The Jackson Falcon Custom guitars were the Horus prototypes. And barely anything changed about the design when Itaru launched the Horus model under his new brand.



I like this "got in on the ground floor." Itaru then went on to do great things, like start a company that designed the Gackt signature and went bankrupt twice.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Aug 10, 2018)

narad said:


> I like this "got in on the ground floor." Itaru then went on to do great things, like start a company that designed the Gackt signature and went bankrupt twice.


But remember when one of our favorite ex-Sevenstringers, engage757, was shilling the heck out of said company while taking incentives under the table to do so? 

I actually didn’t know about Caparison’s history as I am not that all too familiar with the brand. Thanks for the insight.


----------



## narad (Aug 10, 2018)

Emperor Guillotine said:


> But remember when one of our favorite ex-Sevenstringers, engage757, was shilling the heck out of said company while taking incentives under the table to do so?



I don't believe he was taking incentives at all. He was just pumping and dumping -- something that ::gasp:: still happens even today!


----------



## bulb (Aug 10, 2018)

prlgmnr said:


> Has anyone heard of the concept of not dignifying something with a response? Might be worth giving it a whirl. Just have fun with it etc.


You are right. My bad.


----------



## goobaba (Aug 10, 2018)

THIS GUITAR IS SO DOPE

also damn this thread went sideways real fast! That comment about forcing Misha to play bass was so cold that I had to laugh


----------



## I play music (Aug 10, 2018)

Emperor Guillotine said:


> Yay! Another overpriced, Indonesian-made Premium model loaded with quality control issues.
> Ditto. As soon as I saw this, I immediately thought of the old ESP M-II Customs (the super rare ones from the early to mid 90s), ESP M-II Deluxes, and the old ESP Mirages. With that said, I think that is what Caparison designs were based off of.
> Nah, mate. I'm starting to think that the issue is your behavior and how you act across the forums and on social media and the fact that you're becoming known for acting like an immature child in a 30-something year-old man's body (especially on Facebook from what I've seen and heard from random people so many times now).
> 
> ...


If you're referring to my comment: Nah man, I think drawing the attention towards a joke like mine distracts from the really uncomfortable comments and is therefor not a bad thing for him. Your very reasonable criticism in this post is one of the uncomfortable comments to which he'll never respond - already totally following the advice ;-)


----------



## Shoeless_jose (Aug 10, 2018)

Sweet guitar. So weird how the forum interacts with Bulb. Constantly throwing shade about everything but at the same time leg humping him about "just have fun with it"


Anyways back to guitar porn.


----------



## lurè (Aug 10, 2018)

Pls make it a production model and call it JB Pussy Melter.

Stunning guitar though


----------



## bulb (Aug 10, 2018)

Dineley said:


> Sweet guitar. So weird how the forum interacts with Bulb. Constantly throwing shade about everything but at the same time leg humping him about "just have fun with it"
> 
> 
> Anyways back to guitar porn.



I don’t mind it honestly, my life is good and ss.org was part of the foundation that led to me building the life I always wanted for myself!

I don’t know for sure, but I suspect there might be a touch of jealousy from some people here who tried and failed in this industry, and I understand that must be really hard.

So if taking me down a few notches helps them sleep better at night, it’s really no skin off of my back. 

Hopefully someday too they can just have fun with it too!

Anyways back to my, I mean Jakes Caparison, I mean Ibanez. Buy the Apex Preamp.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Aug 10, 2018)

bulb said:


> Anyways back to my, I mean Jakes Caparison, I mean Ibanez. Buy the Apex Preamp.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia (Aug 10, 2018)

Dineley said:


> Sweet guitar. So weird how the forum interacts with Bulb. Constantly throwing shade about everything but at the same time leg humping him about "just have fun with it"
> 
> 
> Anyways back to guitar porn.



Honestly, I think a lot of it is just well intentioned banter. 
I'm a huge fan of Misha and all the Periphery guys but I thoroughly enjoy all the ball-busting. Helps that they take it all so well.



bulb said:


> Anyways back to my, I mean Jakes Caparison, I mean Ibanez. Buy the Apex Preamp.



...because it always leads to shit like this lmfao. It's funny. Like watching a comedian handle hecklers.


----------



## Shoeless_jose (Aug 10, 2018)

The Bulb busting has its moments. But in this case its getting in the way of people complaining about Jakes signature guitar not having the specs they want.


----------



## bulb (Aug 10, 2018)

Dineley said:


> The Bulb busting has its moments. But in this case its getting in the way of people complaining about Jakes signature guitar not having the specs they want.



Yeah most of it is well natured which keeps things very sevenstring! But if people here are unable to talk about how much an artist royally screwed up the spec on their custom or sig product, then we know there is something fundamentally wrong.

Let’s get this back on course: No Trem?! Is he high? Literally would have been the perfect guitar and would have bought 5 the day they came out if it had any Trem at all of any kind. That’s right, even a Kahler!


----------



## bulb (Aug 10, 2018)

uhhh


----------



## BTS (Aug 10, 2018)

Half the fun is second guessing guitar company's or artists specs!


----------



## Steinmetzify (Aug 10, 2018)

bulb said:


> Yeah most of it is well natured which keeps things very sevenstring! But if people here are unable to talk about how much an artist royally screwed up the spec on their custom or sig product, then we know there is something fundamentally wrong.
> 
> Let’s get this back on course: No Trem?! Is he high? Literally would have been the perfect guitar and would have bought 5 the day they came out if it had any Trem at all of any kind. That’s right, even a Kahler!



Seriously.......no Floyd? No maple board? WTF is he thinking? Does he not realize that every spec is going to be completely disseminated by SSO? Fuckin NOOB.



Jayr88 said:


> Nopeeeee...will never have the sixers again....you can have em. It's worth having the 7s and 8s. Missed that Chunk and thickkkkk shit and gladly their all kinda like that obviously.



This guy doesn't know. 6 is the new 9.


----------



## A-Branger (Aug 10, 2018)

bulb said:


> Let’s get this back on course: No Trem?! Is he high? Literally would have been the perfect guitar and would have bought 5 the day they came out if it had any Trem at all of any kind. That’s right, even a Kahler!



yeh I would buy one too if it had a trem. But only if it came with a maple board, and a normal headstock, and a bone nut, and the moon inlay, with EMGs, with a 14" fretboard radius, in orange, on a flat top, made in Korea with no binding and gold hardware with a wenge neck

but prob I would end up getting an used prestige instead, as Im not gonna pay that much for a sig guitar


----------



## bulb (Aug 10, 2018)

A-Branger said:


> yeh I would buy one too if it had a trem. But only if it came with a maple board, and a normal headstock, and a bone nut, and the moon inlay, with EMGs, with a 14" fretboard radius, in orange, on a flat top, made in Korea with no binding and gold hardware with a wenge neck
> 
> but prob I would end up getting an used prestige instead, as Im not gonna pay that much for a sig guitar



I mean yeah I think we would all buy every guitar ever, but yeah I mean cmon used prestige..


----------



## Albake21 (Aug 11, 2018)

bulb said:


> I mean yeah I think we would all buy every guitar ever, but yeah I mean cmon used prestige..


Look under my name, a used prestige can go a long way lol


----------



## Shoeless_jose (Aug 11, 2018)

steinmetzify said:


> Seriously.......no Floyd? No maple board? WTF is he thinking? Does he not realize that every spec is going to be completely disseminated by SSO? Fuckin NOOB.
> 
> 
> 
> This guy doesn't know. 6 is the new 9.



I was going to buy a 9 but I just play my 6 upside down now.


----------



## bulb (Aug 11, 2018)

Dineley said:


> I was going to buy a 9 but I just play my 6 upside down now.


slowclap.gif


----------



## Edika (Aug 11, 2018)

Really nice guitar but I have a lot more guitars way ahead of this one I'd like to buy. As this is a hobby for me, I think it is so far down the list it's not even funny. However if it comes to production, I get to play one and have that moment of "god damn" then it'll shoot way up the line.

Misha's signature models are super tasty too, not trying to suck up to you by the way man, and the price is justified for what they offer but putting down that amount of money means I get to play it first and love it. For sure the smartest move was to take off the giant Periphery logo as an option on these models.


----------



## sunnyd88 (Aug 11, 2018)

bulb said:


> Yeah most of it is well natured which keeps things very sevenstring! But if people here are unable to talk about how much an artist royally screwed up the spec on their custom or sig product, then we know there is something fundamentally wrong.
> 
> Let’s get this back on course: No Trem?! Is he high? Literally would have been the perfect guitar and would have bought 5 the day they came out if it had any Trem at all of any kind. That’s right, even a Kahler!


Why don't people who want a trem realize that it is in everyone's best interest that Jake chose to go with a hipshot hardtail? It satisfies those who are sick of floyds or whatever tremolo (hipshot contour master race btw) but the hardtail also makes retrofitting whatever tremolo they want super easy. Be it a Floyd or a two point non locking tremolo. It's the best of all worlds.


----------



## mikernaut (Aug 12, 2018)

I won't buy another Sig. guitar unless it has a built in Korg Miku pedal effect installed! ( obviously I'm joking)


----------



## goobaba (Aug 13, 2018)

A-Branger said:


> but prob I would end up getting an used prestige instead



somebody sell me a used RGA prestige... in blue


----------



## Albake21 (Aug 13, 2018)

goobaba said:


> somebody sell me a used RGA prestige... in blue


I actually might be selling mine soon, just a heads up haha


----------



## ExileMetal (Aug 13, 2018)

bulb said:


> uhhh



I lost it, so good.


----------



## goobaba (Aug 14, 2018)

Albake21 said:


> I actually might be selling mine soon, just a heads up haha



Give me a heads up if you do!


----------



## BTS (Aug 15, 2018)

Some more details on the new Lacs:


----------



## narad (Aug 15, 2018)

BTS said:


> Some more details on the new Lacs:




Damn, that looks great in the video. I might actually be able to throw down for that.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Aug 15, 2018)

@narad What do you mean throw down, are these going to be going into production?


----------



## Albake21 (Aug 15, 2018)

Jonathan20022 said:


> @narad What do you mean throw down, are these going to be going into production?


I think he means _if _they were to go into production. I'd totally buy one too.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Aug 15, 2018)

I just skimmed through the video so I was wondering if I missed an announcement in there cause I totally would too haha.


----------



## soldierkahn (Aug 15, 2018)

sunnyd88 said:


> Why don't people who want a trem realize that it is in everyone's best interest that Jake chose to go with a hipshot hardtail? It satisfies those who are sick of floyds or whatever tremolo (hipshot contour master race btw) but the hardtail also makes retrofitting whatever tremolo they want super easy. Be it a Floyd or a two point non locking tremolo. It's the best of all worlds.



everybody knows im a trem fanboy, but even I see the same sense in this as you. Its so much easier to take a hardtail and convert if/when you get sick of the hardtail. Not to mention hardtails are much easier to swap around with other fixed bridges to find the right "fit". For the longest tie Ive hated that Gibraltar II bridge they put on the 28" RG, but after seeing the Hipshot replacement for it, it opens that guitar back up to me. but then again, everybody on here knows my jollies only rock for Edge LoPros so ....

sheesh, I remember when Bulb was just posting like a normal user, then i take my hiatus from SSO, come back and all of a sudden he's HUGE. can't hate on that, would love to get there myself one day. Fun to dream though


----------



## xzacx (Aug 15, 2018)

soldierkahn said:


> Its so much easier to take a hardtail and convert if/when you get sick of the hardtail.



Really? Easier than shoving a 9 volt battery or some lose change or picks behind a trem block? I have to disagree with that.


----------



## soldierkahn (Aug 15, 2018)

BTS said:


> Some more details on the new Lacs:




Im kinda confused here. When hes talking about the painted neck being his favorite part, saying that it feels almost as good as the unfinished necks..... considering all of his guitars are bolt-ons, why didnt he simply have the neck be unfinished like most bolt-ons?


----------



## soldierkahn (Aug 15, 2018)

xzacx said:


> Really? Easier than shoving a 9 volt battery or some lose change or picks behind a trem block? I have to disagree with that.



youre confusing. we are talking about getting a hardtail and then one day being able to convert it to having a trem if you tire of the hardtail..... at what point were we talking about fixing a trem? fail.


----------



## xzacx (Aug 15, 2018)

soldierkahn said:


> youre confusing. we are talking about getting a hardtail and then one day being able to convert it to having a trem if you tire of the hardtail..... at what point were we talking about fixing a trem? fail.



My point is it's a lot easier to just get a trem in the first place and block it.



soldierkahn said:


> Im kinda confused here. When hes talking about the painted neck being his favorite part, saying that it feels almost as good as the unfinished necks..... considering all of his guitars are bolt-ons, why didnt he simply have the neck be unfinished like most bolt-ons?



Doesn't make much sense to me either hahah.


----------



## soldierkahn (Aug 15, 2018)

xzacx said:


> My point is it's a lot easier to just get a trem in the first place and block it.
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't make much sense to me either hahah.




Very good point if we were starting at that point, but we were referencing getting a hard tail because someones diggin the hipshot for the time being, but then later they want to convert it to having a trem. its almost impossible if we start with a trem model, then if we get sick of it, we cant convert it to a hardtail. I much prefer starting with a trem model, but the folks here are slowly warming me up to these hipshots.


----------



## narad (Aug 15, 2018)

soldierkahn said:


> Im kinda confused here. When hes talking about the painted neck being his favorite part, saying that it feels almost as good as the unfinished necks..... considering all of his guitars are bolt-ons, why didnt he simply have the neck be unfinished like most bolt-ons?



Because it looks cool.


----------



## Masoo2 (Aug 15, 2018)

Sorry if this was already mentioned in the thread, but why is the neck pickup angled when the last fret extends the full length of the board? It's not like it ends up being 25/26 frets on the low string and 27 on the highest, it's 27 across the board. 

Is this a common aesthetic thing?


----------



## narad (Aug 15, 2018)

Masoo2 said:


> Sorry if this was already mentioned in the thread, but why is the neck pickup angled when the last fret extends the full length of the board? It's not like it ends up being 25/26 frets on the low string and 27 on the highest, it's 27 across the board.
> 
> Is this a common aesthetic thing?



Yes. It isn't 27 "across the board" though.


----------



## A-Branger (Aug 15, 2018)

soldierkahn said:


> Im kinda confused here. When hes talking about the painted neck being his favorite part, saying that it feels almost as good as the unfinished necks..... considering all of his guitars are bolt-ons, why didnt he simply have the neck be unfinished like most bolt-ons?



because both would have a stain finish, so for him both would feel the "same" so he rather goes with something that looks pretty for him. Just because a neck its left un-finish (not painted) doesnt mean its bare wood, some maple necks have a satin finish coat on them



soldierkahn said:


> youre confusing. we are talking about getting a hardtail and then one day being able to convert it to having a trem if you tire of the hardtail..... at what point were we talking about fixing a trem? fail.



maybe to you, but you are the first person n my guitar life that ever said or think that way. No-one would buy a guitar with "if I dont liek it I would route the crap out of it to instal a trem, becasue I not only Im willing to spend extra cash for the job in top of the guitar (instead to buy a trem equiped one from the start) but Im also willing to loose that money as resale value would go down.. that without even thinking on how to put a locking nut on a neck thats not designed for one.

seriusly its far eassier to say, I would buy the floyd option and if I dont like ti I would block the trem in 5 minutes


----------



## Matt08642 (Aug 15, 2018)

I wonder what would happen if everyone here was more concerned with playing the guitar than arguing over who likes which bridge


----------



## Soya (Aug 15, 2018)

Matt08642 said:


> I wonder what would happen if everyone here was more concerned with playing the guitar than arguing over who likes which bridge


Are you crazy? This is SSO BRO


----------



## narad (Aug 15, 2018)

Matt08642 said:


> I wonder what would happen if everyone here was more concerned with playing the guitar than arguing over who likes which bridge



I would have thought bridges were a fundamental aspect of the experience of playing guitar.


----------



## Decapitated (Aug 15, 2018)

The more I learn about this guitar, the more I want one. I want it now.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Aug 15, 2018)

Discussion about niche guitar products on a board about a niche portion of guitar players! I bet no one expected that!


----------



## Avedas (Aug 15, 2018)

Matt08642 said:


> I wonder what would happen if everyone here was more concerned with playing the guitar than arguing over who likes which bridge


Probably because nobody else gets to play this guitar.


----------



## soldierkahn (Aug 16, 2018)

A-Branger said:


> maybe to you, but you are the first person n my guitar life that ever said or think that way. No-one would buy a guitar with "if I dont liek it I would route the crap out of it to instal a trem, becasue I not only Im willing to spend extra cash for the job in top of the guitar (instead to buy a trem equiped one from the start) but Im also willing to loose that money as resale value would go down.. that without even thinking on how to put a locking nut on a neck thats not designed for one.
> 
> seriusly its far eassier to say, I would buy the floyd option and if I dont like ti I would block the trem in 5 minutes



you must not have many friends if youve never heard anyone say that, shit i didnt even originate the idea. rather pathetic that youre jumping on someone else's salt, but i guess not everyone can think for themselves. if you had paid attention, you would have seen that we were referencing the flexibility that a hardtail has that an already trem'd machine doesnt have. So we arent looking at it from the position of someone already enjoying a trem and he just blocks it to fix it. You are leaving out the category we were ACTUALLY discussing (not surprised the point went over your head), which is people who AREN'T keen on trems right now, and dont purchase the guitar with the INTENT of doing this. This is for people who already prefer a hardtail as of the moment they buy the guitar, then later down the road want a change. You cant start with a trem and then go to a hardtail (without a lot of freaking work), and maybe the person hates the feel of a trem RIGHT NOW but later wants to try one out. 

Its not that hard of a process and say you spend a bunch of money to get your dream guitar (as of the moment you buy it), but after playing it for some time you want a change. Well, when there arent trem models available for the model you love (lets say for example the PRS Holcomb USA), youre shit out of luck. And rather then staying unhappy, you can send the guitar in to have it professionally done, and when you get it back its like falling in love all over again. I mean for crying out loud, if you can afford a hella expensive guitar, theres no reason $1200 is too big a price to pay for what you want. Not to mention, who the fuck mentioned resale value. Obviously if you love the guitar enough to get work done to it, ITS BECAUSE YOURE GOING TO KEEP IT! dumbass.

Finally, obviously you havent looked around much because there are PLENTY of people who have converted hardtails to trems, and modding for a locking nut is not impossible or even greatly difficult. You have a small mind if you think this is an actual obstacle.


----------



## soldierkahn (Aug 16, 2018)

Matt08642 said:


> I wonder what would happen if everyone here was more concerned with playing the guitar than arguing over who likes which bridge



just because youre willing to settle, doesnt mean the rest of us are. why buy a new car, you can easily buy a dirt cheap beater and just have fun with it, so why bother buying a nice one and just drive whatever. GFYS.


----------



## soldierkahn (Aug 16, 2018)

narad said:


> I would have thought bridges were a fundamental aspect of the experience of playing guitar.



THANK YOU!! couldnt have said it better myself.


----------



## narad (Aug 16, 2018)

soldierkahn said:


> THANK YOU!! couldnt have said it better myself.



I still don't think it's great to talk about it _here, _but yea, could do with out his holier than thou BS. I care about playing guitar, but I can't play guitar on a train on my way to work. I can talk about bridges and pickup placement and such things though...


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Aug 16, 2018)

To be fair, routing a hardtail to install a trem is an option that never seems financially feasible in my eyes. A new Trem can run you anywhere from 200-400 depending on what you get, from a Floyd Rose or some kind of Edge Tremolo. Then paying someone to route and finish the guitar so it doesn't just look like raw wood is another cost added to the job. I'd wager there are far less hardtail -> trem conversions than there are people who just block their trems, considering that can cost the price of a Tremol-no to almost nothing if you just use coins or something small that fits the cavity.

In fact in the last 7 years I've been here, I've only seen that Duvell that was routed for a Lo Pro and that Holcomb that was refinished and rerouted for a Floyd done by PRS. I'm sure it happens, but I'd rather block any trem I have than go the opposite way.


----------



## soldierkahn (Aug 16, 2018)

Jonathan20022 said:


> To be fair, routing a hardtail to install a trem is an option that never seems financially feasible in my eyes. A new Trem can run you anywhere from 200-400 depending on what you get, from a Floyd Rose or some kind of Edge Tremolo. Then paying someone to route and finish the guitar so it doesn't just look like raw wood is another cost added to the job. I'd wager there are far less hardtail -> trem conversions than there are people who just block their trems, considering that can cost the price of a Tremol-no to almost nothing if you just use coins or something small that fits the cavity.
> 
> In fact in the last 7 years I've been here, I've only seen that Duvell that was routed for a Lo Pro and that Holcomb that was refinished and rerouted for a Floyd done by PRS. I'm sure it happens, but I'd rather block any trem I have than go the opposite way.



Now i see completely where you are coming from, and yes I agree, its not the most financially feasible option for most, but once you have that guitar that you dont want to part with but would like a change, this is a cool option. I do understand that there are people who would prefer to just block the trem, but i was really talking about the folks whos starting point isnt with a trem already installed. I mean, everyone already knows me for my unbridled passion for Edge LoPros, and i have that position based on how it feels under my hand compared to other trems/bridges. Feel is the most important part for guitars for me (and a lot of the people i know), and the sound is secondary. If I cant enjoy playing the guitar, then i wouldnt be able to stand doing my 6 hour workouts.

I do understand theres only been 1-2 examples on this board, but this is a small board. Theres still Jemsite, Metalguitarist, ESP, etc etc. I am constantly checking out tons of forums when im doing my research.


----------



## Shoeless_jose (Aug 16, 2018)

Lets just all agree that bridge in Genoa was thr worst. Swap that out for a lopro amirite??


----------



## Sogradde (Aug 16, 2018)

soldierkahn said:


> ...and just have fun with it...


----------



## goobaba (Aug 16, 2018)

Can we all just agree to hate tune o matic bridges instead!


----------



## Albake21 (Aug 16, 2018)

goobaba said:


> Can we all just agree to hate tune o matic bridges instead!


This is a train I can get on.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Aug 16, 2018)

I never got the hate for TOM's, I started for my first 2-3 years on an Epiphone SG and an LTD H-1001 and it felt fine. I just had my tech deepen the slots a bit so that when I did large string bends or vibrato on the low strings they wouldn't jump out of their respective slots.

My roommate even has Gibsons and we jam on them often, not that bad IMO.


----------



## Sogradde (Aug 16, 2018)

Jonathan20022 said:


> I never got the hate for TOM's, I started for my first 2-3 years on an Epiphone SG and an LTD H-1001 and it felt fine. I just had my tech deepen the slots a bit so that when I did large string bends or vibrato on the low strings they wouldn't jump out of their respective slots.
> 
> My roommate even has Gibsons and we jam on them often, not that bad IMO.


Honestly, I mostly don't mind the bridge I'm playing on. The only thing I dislike about TOMs is how far away I am from the body as I tend to rest my pinky on the body in certain situations. But I'd never buy a TOM guitar with the intention to route it for a trem.


----------



## Soya (Aug 16, 2018)

Between my TOM guitars and Hipshot style guitars, I think I actually prefer the TOM's


----------



## Edika (Aug 16, 2018)

I know TOM bridges seen uncomfortable and difficult to get used to but I got used to them quite quickly and two guitars I had with rhen sounded monstrous. Completely changed my perspective on them.


----------



## soldierkahn (Aug 16, 2018)

goobaba said:


> Can we all just agree to hate tune o matic bridges instead!



oh my GOD i couldnt agree more on that. i HATE them with the fiery passion of a thousand suns!


----------



## soldierkahn (Aug 16, 2018)

Sogradde said:


> Honestly, I mostly don't mind the bridge I'm playing on. The only thing I dislike about TOMs is how far away I am from the body as I tend to rest my pinky on the body in certain situations. But I'd never buy a TOM guitar with the intention to route it for a trem.



the ONLY tuneomatic that was tolerable for me was the one that was on the K7 APEX2, it was recessed into the body so it sat lower, and it was a lot smoother than other ones. But my hatred for fixed bridges doesnt really stem from the feel of the saddles, its more that the TOMs are always radiused and my picking hand prefers the strings to all be the same height off the body.

this was also one of the bridges i was referencing earlier that youd have to fill in a bunch of big deep holes before changing the bridge to anything else.


----------



## MattV (Aug 16, 2018)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I just know this guitar reminds me of a vintage ESP, so that's always a bonus to me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It puts me in mind of this one: https://www.espguitars.com/videos/2035042
By which I mean, that it's completely awesome.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia (Aug 16, 2018)

Jonathan20022 said:


> I never got the hate for TOM's, I started for my first 2-3 years on an Epiphone SG and an LTD H-1001 and it felt fine. I just had my tech deepen the slots a bit so that when I did large string bends or vibrato on the low strings they wouldn't jump out of their respective slots.
> 
> My roommate even has Gibsons and we jam on them often, not that bad IMO.



Get back to the unpopular opinions thread where you belong 
Nah to be honest they aren't _terrible_, but I'd definitely never *choose* a TOM, that's for sure.


----------



## Albake21 (Aug 16, 2018)

Ordacleaphobia said:


> Get back to the unpopular opinions thread where you belong
> Nah to be honest they aren't _terrible_, but I'd definitely never *choose* a TOM, that's for sure.


Agreed, I'm more of joking when I say they are terrible. They are totally usable, I'm just more a fan of a hipshot or trem. Plus the look of a TOM is too traditional for me.


----------



## xzacx (Aug 16, 2018)

I like TOMs, which is why I specifically like non-recessed Floyds best of all.


----------



## Vyn (Aug 16, 2018)

Okay, I'll bite - any bridge (even a Bigsby or an 80's Kahler) is fine to play with, they each have their own characteristics and it's personal preference as to which you enjoy /topic.

Getting back to Jake's guitar, I wonder how having 27 frets will influence his soloing from now on.


----------



## BTS (Aug 16, 2018)

Kxk did awesome recess toms... 


I just want to know if this or the matte white with hipshot are coming out...


----------



## Matt08642 (Aug 16, 2018)

soldierkahn said:


> just because youre willing to settle



My multiple trems and hardtails beg to differ but okay


----------



## soldierkahn (Aug 17, 2018)

Matt08642 said:


> My multiple trems and hardtails beg to differ but okay



if you read it correctly, i said YOU have settled based on your comment to "just play the guitar and stfu". You settle, I dont. Big diff.


----------



## goobaba (Aug 17, 2018)

Sogradde said:


> The only thing I dislike about TOMs is how far away I am from the body as I tend to rest my pinky on the body in certain situations.



This is it really, the bridge itself isn't bad, but my picking hand is just not comfortable that high off the body.

Also sorry to have derailed this thread even more than it already was haha!


----------



## Matt08642 (Aug 17, 2018)

soldierkahn said:


> You settle, I dont. Big diff.



Okay lol

Let's all go back to attacking Misha for some reason in a thread about a 1 off guitar built for a different person


----------



## lurè (Aug 17, 2018)

Matt08642 said:


> Let's all go back to attacking Misha for some reason in a thread about a 1 off guitar built for a different person



No way!
It's way better complaining about what bridge would have been better for fit a tremolo in a LACS signature.


----------



## soldierkahn (Aug 17, 2018)

Matt08642 said:


> Okay lol
> 
> Let's all go back to attacking Misha for some reason in a thread about a 1 off guitar built for a different person



absolutely! hahaha, Misha, WHY DOESNT THIS THING HAVE A NORMAL HEADSTOCK? id be all over it then!


----------



## TedintheShed (Aug 17, 2018)

What SSO needs is more dick measuring contests.

Flop'em out on the table boys


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Aug 17, 2018)

TedintheShed said:


> What SSO needs is more dick measuring contests.
> 
> Flop'em out on the table boys


What kind of top does the table have?


----------



## TedintheShed (Aug 17, 2018)

The906 said:


> What kind of top does the table have?[/QUOTEl



Buckeye burl, of course.

Mind the knot holes!


----------



## A-Branger (Aug 17, 2018)

Are we talking about straight scale or multisclae counts too?


----------



## Frostbite (Aug 18, 2018)

A-Branger said:


> Are we talking about straight scale or multisclae counts too?


Imagine a multi scale dick


----------



## lurè (Aug 18, 2018)

or headless


----------



## Albake21 (Aug 18, 2018)

lurè said:


> or headless


Uhhhhh....


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Aug 18, 2018)

Frostbite said:


> Imagine a multi scale dick


Clearly we all rock baritone inline 9s.


----------



## lurè (Aug 18, 2018)

This thread is going places


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 18, 2018)

lurè said:


> This thread is going places



Bro it detailed PAGES ago.


----------

